

Some Americans still believe moon landing is a hoax - kunqiana
http://technology.sympatico.msn.ca/News/ContentPosting?newsitemid=172095320&feedname=CP-SCIENCE&show=False&number=0&showbyline=True&subtitle=&detect=&abc=abc&date=True

======
jacquesm
I think the biggest debunking argument there is is that even if the public
could have been duped there is no way they would have been able to dupe the
Russians, they had by far the best incentive to prove that the Americans had
pulled a hoax. That would have been the PR coup of the century.

------
nopassrecover
I don't think authorities ever helped this idea. The rebuttals I've seen have
always been tenuous at best (maybe it's hard to rebut such wild claims) and
when you hear things like the original footage was taped over due to a
shortage of tape it doesn't seem all that surprising that people will be
skeptical. Interestingly, the wiki page
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Moon_Landing_hoax_conspi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Moon_Landing_hoax_conspiracy_theories))
probably does the best broad analysis I've read.

------
falsestprophet
I am not a proponent of the moon landing hoax theories. But you have believe
that if the United States _could_ land men on the moon they _could_ fake it.

~~~
jacquesm
I used to have a fan and a switch wired to two bits of the printerport on my
computer with a very early version of the webcam software streaming the video
out to the viewers.

The number of times that I received mail that it was faked and that I should
put up a special text for some viewer somewhere to prove that it was real were
beyond counting.

The funny thing is that even though it was peanuts to set this up faking it
would have been a lot harder.

Same with the moon landings, imagine how many people would have to be in the
know, how would you ever get them all to be quiet, you can't just go and bury
them in a pyramid somewhere...

~~~
falsestprophet
Sure, many thousands of people were involved with the Apollo project. But,
maybe only a few people would have to be in on the fraud.

~~~
jacquesm
If more than two people know about it it is not a secret any more.

Watergate would have been a _lot_ easier to conceal than a fake moonlanding.

Including people building the set, lighting it, constructing the delay lines
in order to make the transmissions simulate eme delay and so on.

You'd have to do it 'the cube' style and even then too many people would have
known the truth.

~~~
falsestprophet
Governments are better at keeping secrets than they are popularly given credit
for. As an exercise, I would like you to try to identify United States
intelligence operatives.

~~~
BrentRitterbeck
Valerie Plame

~~~
jacquesm
That was my first thought :)

------
BrentRitterbeck
In that case, the Indians and Chinese are completely full of it. They have
their own satellites orbiting the moon and have surveyed the six landing
sites. Even if it were possible for the U.S. to keep a hoax under wrap,
wouldn't another country like to blow the hoax wide open?

~~~
huhtenberg
Consider this - if they in fact did NOT find the lander where it was supposed
to be, that would be a huge bargaining chip in talking to Americans on
virtually any subject. I.e. they would keep it under the wraps at all costs.
Rebutt this :)

~~~
BrentRitterbeck
Touche'! You do realize that you have now given the crazies another argument
to support their theories?

~~~
tybris
The absence of evidence theory never fails.

------
periferral
I think the biggest contributor to this maybe the fact that no one else has
done it even until today. No one is even close to doing it again. 40 years
later with technology leaps and bounds better than back when it was done. Or
maybe it is technology that is holding us back. The idea that not everything
is perfect and we can't run a mission till everything is.

------
rottencupcakes
Do you guys remember when Buzz Aldrin punched the guy who was doubting the
Lunar Landing? (It's mentioned in the article)

Here's a video:

[http://www.hispanicbusiness.com/news/2009/7/20/remember_the_...](http://www.hispanicbusiness.com/news/2009/7/20/remember_the_buzz_aldrin_punch_lunar.htm)

~~~
jacquesm
Man that was a good connection.

Truth hurts.

That should teach him to respect his elders and betters.

------
bavcyc
I had fun at one place of work by saying each time someone brought up the moon
landing, you mean 'the alleged moon landing.' One gent knew I was joking but
the rest weren't sure, so the two of us had a good laugh.

